# Never dig out that Windows CD again!!



## ich (Aug 11, 1999)

Copy the CAB files (everything in the Win95 or Win98 directory on the CD - works for both OS's) to your hard drive. If you do that (assuming you have enough room that you're willing to spare) you never have to insert the CD. Normally, when prompted for the CD, you can just browse and point to the directory where you copied the CAB files - or you can edit the registry to make the place you copied the files the default location for Windows to look for the CD by doing the following:

 Click [START]/RUN, type in REGEDIT and click [OPEN]
 Hit {Ctrl}+F and run a find for Sourcepath 
 Make sure it takes you to: 
_*My Computer\HKEY_Local_Machine\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Setup*_. (there are other MS products that use a Sourcepath key)
 Pick MODIFY from the EDIT pull-down menu and type the path to the CAB files. Example: C:\Windows\Options\Win95\ 
 Exit Regedit and restart Windows. 
Now when you make changes on your computer Windows will think the directory where you copied the files is the actual CDROM and won't ask for the Windows disk.

KT

------------------
Every time you improve something to make it fool proof, along comes an improved fool.


----------



## frenat (Jul 6, 1999)

Just one small addition. You'll want to keep the cd around just in case. If any of those files get corrupted then when windows starts to copy the files, it will copy some but then still ask for the cd. I have seen it happen a few times and it is not a pretty sight when the user does not have the cd at that time.

------------------
Frenat

[This message has been edited by frenat (edited 12-07-1999).]


----------



## joshmu (Aug 7, 1999)

And for windows NT on an intel based PC copy over the i386 directory.

------------------
Josh
[email protected]
*--------------------*
Suggestion Only, Not
Responsible for Damage
Caused by Following 
Suggestion.


----------

